# Head Turners



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thought I'd show you some new guys I've been working on. Body stays stationary head spins like a blender. Lots of splash and flash, slow or fast. I just love these guys hope you do too.

Thanks
Etch


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice! I was planning on building some topwaters like a topraider and was wondering how you seal the wood body where your wire runs through it. Could you explain how you seal that tunnel to keep water from absorbing into the bait? Thanks!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...etch ... Looks like a killer bait...You are one of many that have the talent to make a great looking bait...I love them...
:F ...GOOD FISHING GUY


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are really cool Etch, how big are they???

Rod


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

thanxs for the kind words guys, R.J , the small headturning frog is 6inches, bigger guy with the carved legs is over 8 inches, and the rat is over 10 incches long, thanxs Etch


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

A ten inch rat...now that is bait building at its finest!

Those are cutting edge baits, Rob. keep em coming.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

etch said:


> thanxs for the kind words guys, R.J , the small headturning frog is 6inches, bigger guy with the carved legs is over 8 inches, and the rat is over 10 incches long, thanxs Etch


I would never have guessed those baits to be that big...you are definitely going for some big toothy critters with those...Your innovation never ceases to amaze me...I really like the frogs...still my favorite! Great job Etch!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Dang Rob those are cool!!!!!! Man you think outside the box!!!!!!! I love it!!

John


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Great job Rob, That's the way to keep us on our toes! Those really must sound obnoxious with a squared off head and four blades, too cool! Outside the box? What box? Etch cut that up year's ago and made a few lures out of it!!!

Douglas


----------

